# How long should I wait for worry about no poops?



## rpuckett (Jan 15, 2012)

Probably just preemptive worrying that I shouldn't be fretting about. How long should I wait before worrying for a baby rabbit 7-8 weeks old is not pooping. Still eating, drinking, (no urine though, now that I think on it). Yesterday there were poops, urine, tons of eating and binkying and drinking. How long do I go before I start having a panic attack (too late :lookaround ), and at this age I am scared to really introduce more food. I probably just need to wait it out, but it has been a long time since I have had a baby bunny in my presence that I am probably freaking out over nothing.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 15, 2012)

Just relax. If there was a lot yesterday, it's probably ok that there is no output today, especially if hay is being eaten. If nothing still by tomorrow AM, then you'd want to call the vet.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree. I would call vet if no poo's tomorrow. The bunny may be stasis. Rabbits are good at hiding pain. I would only feed hay, water and pellets. Are you giving Alfalfa based pellets and alfalfa hay?


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 15, 2012)

*rpuckett wrote: *


> Probably just preemptive worrying that I shouldn't be fretting about. How long should I wait before worrying for a baby rabbit 7-8 weeks old is not pooping. Still eating, drinking, (no urine though, now that I think on it). Yesterday there were poops, urine, tons of eating and binkying and drinking. How long do I go before I start having a panic attack (too late :lookaround ), and at this age I am scared to really introduce more food. I probably just need to wait it out, but it has been a long time since I have had a baby bunny in my presence that I am probably freaking out over nothing.



I have had this issue with Sweetie. She didn't poop all day. I gave her some apple and she pooped. If your rabbit is eating and drinking normally, then it is not stasis. Stasis is when they are not eating/drinking, while not pooping/peeing. Your rabbit is going through constipation. Push the hay and water. You can give a little apple, one wedge and see if he/she can handle it, your rabbit should poop after she/he eats the apple wedge.

If she/he hasn't pooped by morning, then I would call the vet and get an appointment the same day.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry, when I said stasis, I meant the gut just slowing down. To me that could mean constipation too. But I would worry if no poo's soon.


----------



## rpuckett (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, as soon as I posted, the little stinker went and pooped a pile of pellets that someone her size shouldn't be able to make. I think she does this to get a rise out of me. 0.0; But there are now poops and urine, so strangely, I am a happy camper (Yes, alfalfa hay and pellets). I don't know why, but she eats hay way better then any rabbit I've had before. 

Thanks for all the words of "Hey, take a chill pill, sister!" But I at least know I am in the right crowd. Rabbits are always notorious for hiding pain till it is too late, but this young they are extra fragile, so I am always fretting. The little ones are so cute, but so stressful, sometimes.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL! Hurray for poops! (Never thought I would say that) We would go threw the same thing with baby Fraggles. She would not poop for a day so I would give her a mil of pineapple juice with some pedylite and BAM poops. She once did 120 poops in a half hour (yes I counted)


----------



## rpuckett (Jan 16, 2012)

I think she is a morning and evening pooper. Then I spend all day watching her litter box like, "Poo yet, Pip?" and she is all, "Pet me slave, I am adorable, and I shall not even think of poop so long as you are looking/it is daylight/I feel like it. Also this piece of litter in my cage looks delicious, so I will eat it to make you worry about stasis! Weee!" And then I pass out, because she can be just exhausting.(Or maybe it is just my imagination that she would be exhausting. )


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL! Yes they are very fragile when they are very young.

Katie: I will try pineapple juice and pedialyte next time Sweetie goes through her constipation episode. She only goes through it once a year or so.

rpuckett: I am so glad that your rabbit pooped. May I suggest that you have her vet checked to make sure that she is okay. I did this with Sweetie when she had constipation just in case there was anything else. She turned out to be okay though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh boy, POOP!!!! :yahoo:


----------

